# low light carpet plants



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I was wondering if it would be possible to create a carpet in a 10 gal running a 15watt t-8 flourescent tube, no co2 injection - just flourish excel, weekly ferts. I did a bit of reading and some people reccommended "Hemianthus callitrichoides" and "Marsilea spp.", i was hoping that someone here has had some experience with these plants, or experience in creating a carpet in a low light tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

HC will not carpet in a low light tank. Your best bet for a carpet in a low light, low tech tank would be Marsilea spp., or perhaps Java Moss.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> HC will not carpet in a low light tank. Your best bet for a carpet in a low light, low tech tank would be Marsilea spp., or perhaps Java Moss.


Thanks Darkblade48, how would i use java moss as a carpet? would i have to use some sort of mesh to hold it down? and is Marsilea spp. an easy plant to find?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Using a mesh sandwich to hold the Java Moss in place would work. I've used plastic needle canvas to hold Riccia down, as well as make Java Moss walls. You should be able to find them in the arts and crafts section at Wal Mart.

Marsilea spp., may be hard to find; your best bet is to check with Harold at Menagerie.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Using a mesh sandwich to hold the Java Moss in place would work. I've used plastic needle canvas to hold Riccia down, as well as make Java Moss walls. You should be able to find them in the arts and crafts section at Wal Mart.
> 
> Marsilea spp., may be hard to find; your best bet is to check with Harold at Menagerie.


I'll look around for some marsilea spp. and if that fails then i'll give the java moss a try. thanks/


----------

